# I have a salt problem



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have a salt problem that seems to be getting worse. I have a doctor's appointment in a few weeks with blood work and will discuss the problem more fully then. In the mean time. I am just looking for possibilities. There is not a lot of stuff out there to describe what I experience. 
In short, I do not appear to have a high ability to retain salt. It's hard for me to get enough salt as it tends to upset my stomach and cut my appetite. I can eat bacon and fried potatoes for breakfast with a bunch of added salt and feel great. By mid-afternoon I am low enough on salt again to be dehydrated and having leg cramps. I sweat very little and don't see salt stains on my clothing. 
Once again for dinner I am eating foods that taste okay with a lot of salt. I would prefer foods that don't taste so great with a lot of salt. My condition does not appear to be common. 
Gave up MTB a couple years ago after a couple ER visits for low sodium after a few great MTB session. Been E biking and even that is now having issues on longer rides. Anyone have any ideas about what to ask the doctor. So far the doctors have just said "Salt you food more"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Have you determined the cause of the low salt in your body? The simplest causes are drinking too much water or even medication related.

High intensity activities (like running marathons or ultras) may cause you to sweat more so consumming a sport drink during long distance activities may help. Ask your doctor about replacing water with sports beverages that contain electrolytes when participating in endurance events.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

PierreR said:


> ....So far the doctors have just said "Salt you food more"




Really? That sounds so weird, sort of like "just smoke some more cigs"

Hopefully you find a good doc that can sort this out.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Have you determined the cause of the low salt in your body? The simplest causes are drinking too much water or even medication related.
> 
> High intensity activities (like running marathons or ultras) may cause you to sweat more so consumming a sport drink during long distance activities may help. Ask your doctor about replacing water with sports beverages that contain electrolytes when participating in endurance events.


Have not determined the cause. I do not do high intensity sports that would cause me to sweat. I do not retain water well as soon as I get low on salt.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

You need a physician who will do bloodwork and have willingness and ability to refer you to appropriate specialists such as GI and/or endocrinologist or others. Trust this and be firm on getting the right diagnostics done.

In the meanwhile look at the well rounded diets given to people with common issues those sorts of specialists treat. Be cautious about eating out and prepared foods where you often don't know the content or may not be getting a good mix of fat, salt and sugars.

Good luck.


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

Try to read some political discussions. This will get you salty in no time.
Salt, more specifically - sodium - is not the only micronutrient causing cramps. Potassium is the other one. Your body keeps a very tight ratio between sodium and potassium and gets dehydrated by excreting too much of one or another. Sodium/Potassium bound to proper particles are responsible for the central nervous system actually working.

Most people get enough sodium through salt ( because everything gets salted ) but potassium tends to be low. Short term - supplement ( all the "sports electrolyte" stuff, or just downright potassum tablets ). Long term - this is either a diet problem ( not enough 'green' vegetables ) or some sort of an issue that can be resolved solely by a doctor, not a random bloke on the internet.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

uzurpator said:


> Try to read some political discussions. This will get you salty in no time.
> Salt, more specifically - sodium - is not the only micronutrient causing cramps. Potassium is the other one. Your body keeps a very tight ratio between sodium and potassium and gets dehydrated by excreting too much of one or another. Sodium/Potassium bound to proper particles are responsible for the central nervous system actually working.
> 
> Most people get enough sodium through salt ( because everything gets salted ) but potassium tends to be low. Short term - supplement ( all the "sports electrolyte" stuff, or just downright potassum tablets ). Long term - this is either a diet problem ( not enough 'green' vegetables ) or some sort of an issue that can be resolved solely by a doctor, not a random bloke on the internet.


I eat out very little and generally cook everything from scratch. I intentionally add a lot of salt. 
My sodium levels are generally low in bloodwork while my potassium levels tend to be on the high side of normal. Everything tends to be normal except sodium.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

I have low sodium according to my most recent bloodwork, and I have not experienced any issues that I know of due to it. Especially now the hot weather is here, I make sure to use a supplement in my water such as Tailwind , it provides both sodium, potassium, and other electrolytes. I have been using it for years and it makes a difference on longer rides.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

NorCalTaz said:


> I have low sodium according to my most recent bloodwork, and I have not experienced any issues that I know of due to it. Especially now the hot weather is here, I make sure to use a supplement in my water such as Tailwind , it provides both sodium, potassium, and other electrolytes. I have been using it for years and it makes a difference on longer rides.


That is how mine started out about 10 years ago. The problem is that it's difficult to recognize you are low on sodium. At least, I don't easily recognize the symptoms. I have learned to recognize them when they are mild to moderate but not once they are severe. I can be drinking plenty, going to the bathroom plenty, not have a dry mouth or eyes yet be very dehydrated. Without the sodium you cannot get the water from your blood into the cells. My kidneys just get rid of the water but I gain no benefit. BP drops and my heart rate increases but I can't tell it. I just feel tired and feel I need sugar. Moderate symptoms are cramping. More severe symptoms are vomiting, cold, no apatite and very fatigued with an inability to stay awake. 
The last time I went to ER to find out what was wrong my BP was 54/43 with a HR above 130 at rest. They started treating me for flu like dehydration but when the blood work came back they went into action on the salt. I was fine in a couple of hours.
I want to start doing some long desert rides but I am a bit afraid of it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd recommend checking the derailleur hanger alignment and adjusting the b-screw 🙃


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

J.B. Weld said:


> Really? That sounds so weird, sort of like "just smoke some more cigs"
> 
> Hopefully you find a good doc that can sort this out.


I've had two doctors recommend I consume more salt due to an underlying medical condition.

When I questioned them they both said it isn't particularly uncommon for some individuals to require a daily sodium intake well above the recommended daily allowance.


----------



## Wrongturn (Jul 17, 2016)

Are you on a keto diet by chance? If so, salt intake requirements are much higher than normal. In any event, if it’s putting you in the ER, you need some professional medical help. Maybe ask your doctor about your salt, potassium, and calcium ratios. Being high or low in one can cause an imbalance in another. Good luck and hope you get riding again soon.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

[QUOTE="Nocturnalnature71, post: 15663962, member: 912009"

When I questioned them they both said it isn't particularly uncommon for some individuals to require a daily sodium intake well above the recommended daily allowance.
[/QUOTE]

It may not be unheard of but it has to be a fairly uncommon occurrence for someone to have to add salt to their diet, most people get twice as much as they should without even trying.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

PierreR said:


> Have not determined the cause. I do not do high intensity sports that would cause me to sweat. I do not retain water well as soon as I get low on salt.


Get yourself tested for an electrolyte imbalance. It may not be only salt, it might be electrolytes. Not a doctor, but talking from personal experience. 

I don’t eat a lot of salt either, and apparently that’s screwed me up big time with similar issues. Three nutritionists and numerous doctors couldn’t figure this out, but I did on my own. 

It’s a lot of trial and error, but what’s helping me:

multivitamin and extra vitamin C (tomatoes, fruit juice, whatever)
starting off the day with skratch clear or a salt tab. Nuun is utter crap and does nothing for me
whenever i exercise, take the skratch or a salt tab.
eating daily potatoes and bananas helps me too

This seems to fix a lot of problems I’ve had with muscle cramping, joint pain, recovery, energy levels, and digestion,, as well as generally feeling better. I found that water alone, without the extra electrolytes really screws me up.









What Is an Electrolyte Imbalance?


What happens if you have an electrolyte imbalance? Learn what an electrolyte imbalance is and how it can be treated and prevented.




www.webmd.com


----------



## Mark K (Jul 4, 2018)

PierreR said:


> That is how mine started out about 10 years ago. The problem is that it's difficult to recognize you are low on sodium. At least, I don't easily recognize the symptoms. I have learned to recognize them when they are mild to moderate but not once they are severe. I can be drinking plenty, going to the bathroom plenty, not have a dry mouth or eyes yet be very dehydrated. Without the sodium you cannot get the water from your blood into the cells. My kidneys just get rid of the water but I gain no benefit. BP drops and my heart rate increases but I can't tell it. I just feel tired and feel I need sugar. Moderate symptoms are cramping. More severe symptoms are vomiting, cold, no apatite and very fatigued with an inability to stay awake.
> The last time I went to ER to find out what was wrong my BP was 54/43 with a HR above 130 at rest. They started treating me for flu like dehydration but when the blood work came back they went into action on the salt. I was fine in a couple of hours.
> I want to start doing some long desert rides but I am a bit afraid of it.


Adrenal insufficiency can cause all of the symptoms you describe. See an MD and get checked because if present it can be potentially serious. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

As a way to get levels up while working out try something like LMNT? My son and I both sweat A LOT when working out, and this seems to work well for us.









Drink LMNT | Paleo-Keto Friendly Hydration | Zero Sugar Electrolytes


An electrolyte drink mix with everything you need & nothing you don't. No sugar. No artificial ingredients. No fillers. LMNT kickstarts your day, supports healthy fasting, powers your workouts, & is the ultimate travel companion. Official partner of USA Weightlifting.




drinklmnt.com


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

J.B. Weld said:


> [QUOTE="Nocturnalnature71, post: 15663962, member: 912009"
> 
> When I questioned them they both said it isn't particularly uncommon for some individuals to require a daily sodium intake well above the recommended daily allowance.


It may not be unheard of but it has to be a fairly uncommon occurrence for someone to have to add salt to their diet, most people get twice as much as they should without even trying.
[/QUOTE]


I would agree.
When my physicians told me to consume more sodium I was very surpised, especially since I already had a well known love affair with the salt shaker LOL.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Mark K said:


> Adrenal insufficiency can cause all of the symptoms you describe. See an MD and get checked because if present it can be potentially serious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is one for me to check out. I take no medications; I am on no special diet, and I don't work out heavy anymore. All other electrolytes are well within the normal range. As I side thought, it's near impossible to get my adrenaline flowing. Things that should, don't seem to.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 4, 2018)

PierreR said:


> This is one for me to check out. I take no medications; I am on no special diet, and I don't work out heavy anymore. All other electrolytes are well within the normal range. As I side thought, it's near impossible to get my adrenaline flowing. Things that should, don't seem to.


Yes. Sodium and potassium abnormalities (sodium low, potassium high) are the most common electrolyte disturbances associated with adrenal insufficiency. If your provider is uncertain, request referral to an endocrinologist. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Do you have 75 coffee's and 36 red bulls per day and per like a racehorse every 15 minutes?


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

plummet said:


> Do you have 75 coffee's and 36 red bulls per day and per like a racehorse every 15 minutes?


No, I drink a few coffee's and have never tried Red Bull.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Among other things excess sodium will f- up your kidneys. For sure I'd seek another professional opinion before dumping more salt on your food.


----------



## Wabatuckian (9 mo ago)

I was having issues a number of years back. I was diagnosed with asthma and given an inhaler as a kid, but it never really helped.

As an adult, I started noticing cardiac symptoms; ie, irregular heartbeat, etc. I also developed psoriasis, especially on my hands.

In researching asthma treatments, I saw that they were experimenting with magnesium inhalers in England, so I started taking magnesium on the off-chance that it would help.

Boy, did it.

No more asthma symptoms or heart palpitations. No more restless legs at night. Psoriasis mostly went away and only comes back as eczema when I do a lot of work where I get oil or other chemicals on my hands. No more muscle cramps.

I also have a lot more energy. Turns out magnesium is used to regulate potassium and calcium. 

Life is good now. I'm working to lose the weight I put on when I really couldn't do much. I feel better at 44 than at 18.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Definitely have that checked thoroughly. My dad had kind of a tumor that flushed out all the sodium from his body.
We only found out when he developed symptoms like being totally dehydrated. Really serious issue.


----------



## sqizzle (Aug 7, 2020)

Hyponatremia [low serum salt concentration] can be caused by many things and requires a medical workup involving lab work.

I’m not sure why you’re asking a medical question on a mountain bike forum.


----------



## mechfishy (Nov 22, 2010)

What is your major source of drinking water? Bottled water is horrible. Most city tap water is horrible. Most well water is very good, but hard to find. If you consume a lot of bottled water then you could very possibly be suffering Hyponatremia (Hyponatremia - Symptoms and causes). 

I'm not absolutely sure, but I believe that certain electrolytes like possibly mercury or lead can potentially substitute for sodium and cause an imbalance if they are in high concentrations in your drinking water. Maybe not mercury or lead, but possibly some other uncommon electrolyte that could possibly be in higher than normal concentrations in your tap water. If you look at a periodic table of the elements all of the ones that are in the same column as Sodium have similar properties and can therefore act as a substitute for sodium if they are in high enough concentrations in your tap water.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mechfishy said:


> What is your major source of drinking water? Bottled water is horrible. Most city tap water is horrible.


This is ground control to Major Tom.


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

Jayem said:


> This is ground control to Major Tom.


In the future, please put a warning not to have a mouthful of water when you post a reply like that 😂!


----------



## MackieD (7 mo ago)

Go talk to your Dr. And get some blood tests.
Salts/ minerals can include: Sodium, Potassium, Magnesium, Zinc, Manganese. An imbalance of one or two can cause your body to flush or absorb more. 
Iron levels?
Low or higher fat intake can effect how your body absorbs the nutrients (and salts) from the food.
But drinking a lot of water would flush those out to some extent. Drinking lots of coffee or alcohol will also cause the body to flush out the "pollutants" and some salts/minerals.
there are many different effects that can happen based on your diet and activity levels.

And you should be taking B-12 daily. So get a B vitamin blood test.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MackieD said:


> Go talk to your Dr. And get some blood tests.


Post #1




PierreR said:


> I have a salt problem that seems to be getting worse. I have a doctor's appointment in a few weeks with blood work and will discuss the problem more fully then.


----------



## iancairns66 (7 mo ago)

PierreR said:


> I have a salt problem that seems to be getting worse. I have a doctor's appointment in a few weeks with blood work and will discuss the problem more fully then. In the mean time. I am just looking for possibilities. There is not a lot of stuff out there to describe what I experience.
> In short, I do not appear to have a high ability to retain salt. It's hard for me to get enough salt as it tends to upset my stomach and cut my appetite. I can eat bacon and fried potatoes for breakfast with a bunch of added salt and feel great. By mid-afternoon I am low enough on salt again to be dehydrated and having leg cramps. I sweat very little and don't see salt stains on my clothing.
> Once again for dinner I am eating foods that taste okay with a lot of salt. I would prefer foods that don't taste so great with a lot of salt. My condition does not appear to be common.
> Gave up MTB a couple years ago after a couple ER visits for low sodium after a few great MTB session. Been E biking and even that is now having issues on longer rides. Anyone have any ideas about what to ask the doctor. So far the doctors have just said "Salt you food more"


Suspect I had similar issues when a keen MTB'r years ago, I would have severe cramp issues during & after rides.

Visions of a Tour de France excruciatingly cramping rider on the side of tracks, while racers pass by not uncommon.... that would be ME!. UNTIL I found BioCeuticals Ultra Muscleze® Advanced Magnesium Blend BioCeuticals

Sure I still take "Magnesium" tablets daily & just love Navel Oranges, but they're probably useless, albeit, MUCH cheaper.

Incredibly if BioCeuticals UME was taken before rides, I could feel a cramp coming on, but would literally release instantly & sort itself out & not be a problem at all. A truly awesome feeling. UME was also taken after longer rides, just in case.

Nowadays I don't really ride, but night cramps still sometimes a problem after exercise at work. Hobbling round the house bent over finding UME is fun, but cramps released after one, or two doses of the magic UME powder mixed with OJ & lasts thru the night.

The other night I couldn't find UME quickly, so trialed a cheap Woolworths purchased Magnesium spray, which was surprisingly quick acting & effective on the Calf muscles.

So, not all Magnesium products are created equal, UME seems to have the right mix of absorbing chemicals to do it's magic. UME needs to be purchased at Chemists with onboard Naturopath staff, who know there stuff in OZ (may have changed).

I'm intrigued to hear if your Dr's can figure out what's going on by blood works & other solutions.

May be totally different to your challenges, but thought I'd share my experiences (no I won't get any kick back from UME) ;-)

All the best with everything.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

cant really help with the low sodium part... but can help with the cramping part..

cramp-er here also.. Even on shorter rides i can still get cramps after the ride (legs mostly but sometimes other weird spots too(fingers,neck,back)... a few things... First if-- if your not riding that much-- getting back in shape can just tax muscles in ways that you get cramps... But as you get in better shape-- the cramps can come from lack of isiums (magnesium,potassium,calcium)... Before your ride you can take things to help you through the ride and they can carry over for after the ride (sleeping that night ect) to prevent cramping...

Sportslegs.. (works well.. I find i dont cramp up when used)..
calcium supp (i used one from Walmart with a yellow top and container).. Worked great.. Would get no cramps while riding or while scuba diving..
Magnesium and potassium are similar experiences as calcium..

a good drink supplement will help too.. I really liked cytomax but they dont sell that anymore.. So just try and experiment and see what works.. you WILL figure it out and then your golden

Banana before the ride can help too..

Take tums with you on the ride.. If your feeling that twinge of cramping starting to grab you-- stop and eat 2 or 3 tumms... You will get quick relief ..

pickle juice can help too though ive never been a fan of this just cause-- ewwww...


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I’m suffering similar problems but not as extreme. I’ve been advised by my DR to add Himalayan Salt to my diet. I add a teaspoon to water or cooking. Magnesium is also a mineral that most people are lacking.


----------

